# What to do with a broken hard drive?



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

So my 80GB drive busted. It spins, doesn't mount. I tried recovery using dd, but nothing. So what do I do with it now? Recycle? Can it still be used for something?


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

The Great Waka said:


> So my 80GB drive busted. It spins, doesn't mount. I tried recovery using dd, but nothing. So what do I do with it now? Recycle? Can it still be used for something?



hmm lets see

paperweight
coaster (the platter)
hmm thats all I could think of now.

On a serious note: Are you sure its dead?


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

The Great Waka said:


> So my 80GB drive busted. It spins, doesn't mount. I tried recovery using dd, but nothing. So what do I do with it now? Recycle? Can it still be used for something?


Speaking seriously .. drop it from some height. I've seen that fix heads that were locked in place. Is it still under warranty ? If it is, I would send it in for repair first.


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Nope, no warranty. I bought is used about a year ago. Haven't tried dropping it yet. I guess it's worth a shot. I have already tried the freezer method however. Voodoo's next.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

If the label on the hard drive has any info on it, you maybe able to call the manfufacturer and get a replacement, even years after it was made.
Why dont you call them?
My friend did and got a free new hard disk mailed to him,


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Use the platters to make a wind chime.

Other than that, do what is mentioned above, and see if you can get a replacement from the manufacturer.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

yeh hard drive platters are fun to pull out, and the magnet in them is a rare earth magnet that has incredible strength.
We pulled apart a few hard drives at work and played with the magnets.


----------



## Atroz (Aug 7, 2005)

The Great Waka said:


> So my 80GB drive busted. It spins, doesn't mount. I tried recovery using dd, but nothing. So what do I do with it now? Recycle? Can it still be used for something?


Take it apart and sand down the platters so that your private info is GONE.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

no need to sand em
once they are exposed to air, they are toast.
Besides, why ruin that super shiny, machined surface that looks so cool as a coaster for your coffee


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

minnes said:


> no need to sand em
> once they are exposed to air, they are toast.
> Besides, why ruin that super shiny, machined surface that looks so cool as a coaster for your coffee


not really.

people actually mod hard drives lol

http://case-mods.linear1.org/hard-drive-mod/
http://www.overclockers.com/tips821/


----------



## The Great Waka (Nov 26, 2002)

Well, it is a Maxtor, so I'll try to call them. If that fails, then cool magnet it is!


----------

